

Bitcoin-qt-i2p: A Bitcoin wallet for the I2P network - synchronise
https://github.com/VirtualDestructor/bitcoin-qt-i2p

======
wladimir
Reply to eeky (you're hellbanned): no, this does not make transactions
anonymous, these are still pseudonymous. The difference is that you won't
reveal your IP this way while using the client. Using the regular Bitcoin-Qt
client with Tor has the same result. The novel thing here is that this uses
the I2P network.

~~~
hippich
From what I know about i2p - there is no gateways to "outside" internet. As a
result, this will work only with other i2p bitcoin clients, correct?

~~~
synchronise
There are fewer gateways than Tor, but it will connect to the internet and
function normally.

~~~
Tmmrn
By the way, "outproxy" is the word for them. (In case others don't know)

